# Sennes 3.0 Größe und wo proberollen?



## mnassrnstein (14. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich liebäugele aktuell mit dem Sennes 3.0 Race Ready. 
Aber welche Größe bei 1,78m? Ich mag lieber längere Radstände mit kürzeren Vorbau (Fahre aktuell ein Torque in L).

Gibt es die Möglichkeit irgendwo pro zu fahren?


----------



## AlutechCycles (19. Mai 2022)

Moin, 

die Sennes fällt einigermaßen groß aus, bei einer Körpergröße von 1,78m bist Du eigentlich voll im Bereich der Größe M. Die Größenempfehlung bei der Sennes 3.0 in M geht bis 1,82m.

...und jetzt habe ich auch Deinen Usernamen nochmal gelesen, endlich geschaltet 😅, den weiteren Teil meiner Antwort wieder gelöscht - und sage nochmal Glückwunsch zu Deiner Wahl.☺️. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja tatsächlich im September in Thale zum Gravity Cup.

Cheers
Kolja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mnassrnstein (19. Mai 2022)

AlutechCycles schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die Sennes fällt einigermaßen groß aus, bei einer Körpergröße von 1,78m bist Du eigentlich voll im Bereich der Größe M. Die Größenempfehlung bei der Sennes 3.0 in M geht bis 1,82m.
> 
> ...


Servus Kolja,
schön hier von dir zu lesen! Ja ich hab dann einfach die Maße vom Torque und Sennes gegenüber gestellt und auf gut Glück M bestellt. Aber du sagtest ja schon das es perfekt passen sollte.
Übrigens sehr cool das du mich hier erkennst! Das spricht für euch und zeigt das man doch nicht bloß Nummer XY ist.
Jetzt sitze ich hier auf heißen Kohlen und warte auf das gute Stück - soll am Samstag hier eintrudeln.

Würde mich freuen wenn wir uns in Thale über den Weg laufen. Hoffentlich bin ich bis dahin wieder richtig fit - hab mir am Wochenende paar Rippen demoliert.

Viele Grüße
Manuel


----------



## IceIce (19. Mai 2022)

Gute Entscheidung. 
Auch wirst doch ab und an mal drauf angesprochen 😄 weils einfach ein schönes Bike ist.
Welche Ausstattung hast Du genommen? Laut oben Race Ready?! Wie schon im anderen Faden gesagt hab ich auch M mit 1,82. 
Raus aus’m Krankenhaus?


----------



## mnassrnstein (19. Mai 2022)

IceIce schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung.
> Auch wirst doch ab und an mal drauf angesprochen 😄 weils einfach ein schönes Bike ist.
> Welche Ausstattung hast Du genommen? Laut oben Race Ready?! Wie schon im anderen Faden gesagt hab ich auch M mit 1,82.
> Raus aus’m Krankenhaus?


Danke, ich kann es auch kaum erwarten das der Hobel endlich ankommt (auch wenn das Fahren wohl noch gute 4 Wochen warten muss).
Ja genau, hab die Race Ready Ausstattung mit Orangen Decals und 27,5 Laufrädern. 

Seit gestern Mittag bin ich wieder zuhause und halte mich mit einer Mischung aus Ibuprofen und Tilidin über Wasser. Aber es wird jeden Tag etwas besser, bzw. lernt man auch welche Bewegungen gehen und welche man besser sein lässt. Lachen und niesen ist absolut das schlimmste was passieren kann 😅


----------



## IceIce (19. Mai 2022)

Rippen ist immer sch…. Aber Du hast ja was auf das Du Dich freuen kannst 😁
Dann ähneln sich unsere Beiden, bis auf die Laufräder und die Schaltung.


----------



## mnassrnstein (20. Mai 2022)

IceIce schrieb:


> Rippen ist immer sch…. Aber Du hast ja was auf das Du Dich freuen kannst 😁
> Dann ähneln sich unsere Beiden, bis auf die Laufräder und die Schaltung.


Ja kann man so sagen, wobei es jeden Tag etwas besser wird.
Welches hast du und warum andere Laufräder und Schaltung?
Und: ich hab gesehen das bei meinem E13 Reifen verbaut sind. Warum macht man denn sowas???


----------



## IceIce (20. Mai 2022)

E13 Reifen hat meines auch. Die Laufräder gibts offiziell in 27,5 und 29. Hatte aber schon von Beginn an die 29 im Blick und nachdem ich mit Kolja gesprochen hatte standen die für mich fest. Ist mein erstes DH fahr noch nicht so lange (siehe anderer Faden) und mein Mérida hat auch 29 vorne.
Meines war ne Einzel?Anfertigung mit ner Sram GX-Eagle und AluKurbel. Sonst wie RaceReady

Übrigens schmeckt das Aufbau-Bier zum Schluss richtig gut!!
Toll fand ich die Kleinigkeiten wie dieses Bier  und ne kleine handgeschriebene Karte usw mit dazu.


----------



## AlutechCycles (20. Mai 2022)

mnassrnstein schrieb:


> Und: ich hab gesehen das bei meinem E13 Reifen verbaut sind. Warum macht man denn sowas???


Moin Manuel,

die Reifen sind auf den Systemlaufrädern serienmäßig montiert - als Privatmensch geantwortet: die Reifen haben bei meiner eigenen Sennes (RaceReady 29) auch nur den Transport nach Hause geschafft. Dann kamen Assegais drauf. 😃

Viel Spaß auf jeden Fall schonmal für morgen!!!, und natürlich beste Besserung. Auch wenn 'Rippe' bei unserem Sport schon sowas wie ein Standard ist - lustiger wird's deswegen ja trotzdem nicht... 😖

Kolja


----------



## AlutechCycles (20. Mai 2022)

Das Foto vom letzten Sonntag ist mir gerade über den Weg gerollt 😀


----------



## IceIce (20. Mai 2022)

@AlutechCycles  vorne und hinten Assegai? Und welche? DD DH Exo+ 
MaxGrip?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlutechCycles (20. Mai 2022)

DD WT 3C MaxxGrip 29x2.5 lt. meiner Bestellhistorie. 😃 Bin ich ziemlich zufrieden mit. Müssten nur mal wieder lieferbar werden... 🥺


----------



## mnassrnstein (20. Mai 2022)

IceIce schrieb:


> E13 Reifen hat meines auch. Die Laufräder gibts offiziell in 27,5 und 29. Hatte aber schon von Beginn an die 29 im Blick und nachdem ich mit Kolja gesprochen hatte standen die für mich fest. Ist mein erstes DH fahr noch nicht so lange (siehe anderer Faden) und mein Mérida hat auch 29 vorne.
> Meines war ne Einzel?Anfertigung mit ner Sram GX-Eagle und AluKurbel. Sonst wie RaceReady
> 
> Übrigens schmeckt das Aufbau-Bier zum Schluss richtig gut!!
> Toll fand ich die Kleinigkeiten wie dieses Bier  und ne kleine handgeschriebene Karte usw mit dazu.


Das bedeutet du hast ne Eagle Schaltung mit 12 Gängen? Da hab ich auch kurz drüber nachgedacht, allerdings hab ich aktuell ja das Torque und ich wollte nix mehr womit man doch nur so halb gut den Berg hoch kommt. Also: Downhiller und dann demnächst noch ein Trailhardtail (Dirtbike ist schon da) und somit dürfte ich gut ausgestattet sein.

Das mit dem Aufbaubier wusste ich gar nicht, hab nur gesehen das ein TShirt dabei liegt. Ich finde aber den ganzen Kontakt zu Alutech sehr angenehm und auch das Kolja hier mit schreibt. Das gibt einem schon ein sehr gutes Gefühl muss ich sagen


----------



## mnassrnstein (20. Mai 2022)

AlutechCycles schrieb:


> Moin Manuel,
> 
> die Reifen sind auf den Systemlaufrädern serienmäßig montiert - als Privatmensch geantwortet: die Reifen haben bei meiner eigenen Sennes (RaceReady 29) auch nur den Transport nach Hause geschafft. Dann kamen Assegais drauf. 😃
> 
> ...


Ok, ssowas ähnliches dachte ich mir schon. Die werden bei mir auch direkt runter fliegen und gegen die neuen Contis ersetzt (weil liegen schon hier und ich bin seeeehr zufrieden mit den Kryptotal). 

Vielen Dank, ich freue mich schon aufs aufbauen und werde denke ich zumindest mal ein Stück auf der Straße Proberollen.
Ja das stimmt, Rippe ist halt mega unangenehm und tut eben bei fast jeder Bewegung weh. Ich hab leider das Problem das ich viel zu flach atme (deswegen auch die Nacht auf der Intensiv) und sehr darauf achten muss das der Blutsauerstoff mindestens über 94% liegt (was echt nicht einfach ist weil tief einatmen echt schmerzhaft). Die Rippen sind blöderweise hinten direkt an den Wirbeln gebrochen, daher wohl die Atemprobleme.... Aber dafür kommt morgen der Lichtblick und riesen Vorfreude wenn es dann endlich losgehen kann!


----------



## IceIce (20. Mai 2022)

mnassrnstein schrieb:


> Das bedeutet du hast ne Eagle Schaltung mit 12 Gängen?



nein, ist auch ne 7 fach, aber eben „nur“ GX. Kontakt ist echt TOP.
Kolja nimmt sich viel Zeit am Telefon.


Deine Verletzung hört sich echt heftig an


----------



## mnassrnstein (20. Mai 2022)

IceIce schrieb:


> nein, ist auch ne 7 fach, aber eben „nur“ GX. Kontakt ist echt TOP.
> Kolja nimmt sich viel Zeit am Telefon.
> 
> 
> Deine Verletzung hört sich echt heftig an


Ah ok, verstehe. Dann sind unsere beiden ja tatsächlich fast identisch 
Auf jeden Fall, sehr sympathischer Dude!

Naja so schlimm ist es tatsächlich gar nicht finde ich. Sind halt paar gebrochene Rippen, paar Prellungen und paar Schürfwunden. Das mit dem Atmen gibt sich und wird jeden Tag besser. Sowas gehört eben irgendwo dazu bzw. kann halt passieren. Ich muss aber sagen: Mein Bruder spielt Fußball und der hat die Gräten definitiv öfter verbogen als ich. Außerdem wirst du beim Biken in der Regel nicht von anderen umgegrätscht sondern hast es eben selbst verka..t wenn was passiert.

@AlutechCycles Kolja, mega cooles Bild!


----------



## mnassrnstein (25. Mai 2022)

Da meine Sennes inzwischen angekommen ist gebe ich gerne mal Rückmeldung: ich bin echt begeistert! Der Hobel ist der Wahnsinn und alles drum herum auch! Vielen Dank Kolja, auch für die persönliche Nachricht! Anbei ein paar Bilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillsocke (8. Juni 2022)

mnassrnstein schrieb:


> Da meine Sennes inzwischen angekommen ist gebe ich gerne mal Rückmeldung: ich bin echt begeistert! Der Hobel ist der Wahnsinn und alles drum herum auch! Vielen Dank Kolja, auch für die persönliche Nachricht! Anbei ein paar Bilder:


Dieses Bier ist unglaublich lecker.


----------



## mnassrnstein (8. Juni 2022)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Dieses Bier ist unglaublich lecker.


Auf jeden Fall. Davon ab finde ich es eine sehr coole Geste. Generell fand ich es sehr gut gemacht, von der persönlichen Nachricht die mit Edding auf den Karton geschrieben war bis hin zum Bier. Und wenn man danach anruft (hab ich die Tage erst gemacht) wird man immer noch mit: „ja hey, wie gehts dir“ begrüßt. 

Also nicht nur geile Bikes sondern auch eine sehr coole Firma.


----------



## ollo (8. Juni 2022)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Dieses Bier ist unglaublich lecker.


schon lange her, aber stimmt jetzt wo Du es schreibst..... an den Geschmack kann ich mich heute noch erinnern 


..... ob ich mal anstelle eines Bikes ein ganzen großen Karton davon bestelle, zumindest kann ich mir dann irgendwann nach Büchse 20 einreden ich hätte ein Bike bestellt und es  zwischen den ganzen Büchsen verbummelt


----------



## Downhillsocke (8. Juni 2022)

ollo schrieb:


> schon lange her, aber stimmt jetzt wo Du es schreibst..... an den Geschmack kann ich mich heute noch erinnern
> 
> 
> ..... ob ich mal anstelle eines Bikes ein ganzen großen Karton davon bestelle, zumindest kann ich mir dann irgendwann nach Büchse 20 einreden ich hätte ein Bike bestellt und es  zwischen den ganzen Büchsen verbummelt


Ich hatte übrigens die Sorte "Summit" und nicht "Joyride". Kriegt man im Internet bestellt.


----------



## IceIce (9. Juni 2022)

bei mir gabs beide


----------



## AlutechCycles (9. Juni 2022)

mnassrnstein schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall. Davon ab finde ich es eine sehr coole Geste. Generell fand ich es sehr gut gemacht, von der persönlichen Nachricht die mit Edding auf den Karton geschrieben war bis hin zum Bier. Und wenn man danach anruft (hab ich die Tage erst gemacht) wird man immer noch mit: „ja hey, wie gehts dir“ begrüßt.
> 
> Also nicht nur geile Bikes sondern auch eine sehr coole Firma.



'Ihr' macht es mir / uns aber auch leicht - wir haben schon echt großartige Kunden, da macht der Job einfach Spaß, (was hoffentlich / anscheinend ja auch so rüberkommt). 

Ich persönlich find's auch immer richtig klasse, wenn ich dann Alutech-Fahrer, die wir zunächst 'nur' vom Telefon kennen, in freier Wildbahn treffe, bzw. man sich auch mal zum Biken irgendwo verabredet und zusammen fahren kann (Gruß an dieser Stelle an Marcel - sehr coole Zeit in Schulenberg 👍; mal schauen, was sich kommendes WE in Winterberg ergibt 😊)

...und vielleicht sieht man sich ja im September tatsächlich in Thale. ☺️

Danke auf jeden Fall für die netten Worte!!!

Cheers
Kolja


----------



## IceIce (17. Juni 2022)

Wieviel SAG habt Ihr eigentlich am Coil? @AlutechCycles (Kolja) was empfiehlst Du? Möchte hinten nochmals neu einstellen und messen, hab leider die Daten nicht mehr im Kopf. Ist 30% zuviel?
Der Dämpfer ist 250mm lang und hat 75mm Hub?!


----------



## mnassrnstein (17. Juni 2022)

Von Fox wird 30% Empfohlen, am Sennes also 22mm (75mm Hub). Ich stelle meinen Dämpfer in der Regel so ein wie Fox es empfiehlt und fahre dann einen hohen Bordstein runter. Dann schaue ich das der Dämpfer ein Mal wippt. Der Rest passiert auf dem Trail, wobei die Angaben von Fox schon sehr gut passen (ich glaube ich bin jetzt bei 20mm Sag oder sowas, die Klicks habe ich auch nur geringfügig von den Empfehlungen abweichend. 

Allerdings bin ich das Sennes wegen Verletzung bisher nur relativ zaghaft auf dem Hometrail gefahren, denke aber das die Einstellungen so passen sollten (für mich zumindest).


----------



## mnassrnstein (17. Juni 2022)

mnassrnstein schrieb:


> Von Fox wird 30% Empfohlen, am Sennes also 22mm (75mm Hub). Ich stelle meinen Dämpfer in der Regel so ein wie Fox es empfiehlt und fahre dann einen hohen Bordstein runter. Dann schaue ich das der Dämpfer ein Mal wippt. Der Rest passiert auf dem Trail, wobei die Angaben von Fox schon sehr gut passen (ich glaube ich bin jetzt bei 20mm Sag oder sowas, die Klicks habe ich auch nur geringfügig von den Empfehlungen abweichend.
> 
> Allerdings bin ich das Sennes wegen Verletzung bisher nur relativ zaghaft auf dem Hometrail gefahren, denke aber das die Einstellungen so passen sollten (für mich zumindest).


----------



## IceIce (18. Juni 2022)

Danke, das hab ich von Fox. Wollte nur nochmal nachfragen, ist ja auch von der Kinematik des Hinterbaus abhängig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mnassrnstein (18. Juni 2022)

IceIce schrieb:


> Danke, das hab ich von Fox. Wollte nur nochmal nachfragen, ist ja auch von der Kinematik des Hinterbaus abhängig.


Deswegen rolle ich über den Bordstein und schaue das es nur ein Mal wippt.


----------



## ollo (18. Juni 2022)

Nicht zu vergessen das man das in der dann überwiegend genutzten Fahrposition macht..... gab ja schon den ein oder anderen der den SAG korrekt eingestellt hat (im Sitzen) und sich dann gewundert hat das die Einstellung Bergab und stehend fahren nicht passt oder sich immer noch nicht richtig anfühlt..... by the way das gleiche gilt dann auch für die Gabel 💡😉


----------



## mnassrnstein (19. Juni 2022)

Benutzt hier jemand beim Transport des Sennes einen Fahrradträger für die Anhängerkupplung? Ich habe nämlich das Problem das der Radstand für meinen alten Träger zu lang ist…. Davon abgesehen müsste langsam eh was neues her, die Frage ist welcher…


----------



## IceIce (19. Juni 2022)

Ja, hab den Thule Easy Fold XT3. Voll zufrieden damit. 
Aber, viel länger dürfte das Bike nicht sein


----------



## mnassrnstein (19. Juni 2022)

IceIce schrieb:


> Ja, hab den Thule Easy Fold XT3. Voll zufrieden damit.
> Aber, viel länger dürfte das Bike nicht sein


Ah perfekt, den habe ich schon im Auge 👌🏻


----------



## AlutechCycles (20. Juni 2022)

Bei meinem Eufab Jake musste ich seinerzeit tatsächlich die Radaufnahmen an den Schienen etwas umbauen, damit die Bikes da noch draufpassen und die Spannbänder ausreichend lang sind. Das Drama ging aber auch mit der Fanes schon los (also im Prinzip beim Großteil der Bikes aus diesem Jahrtausend ein Thema  😃 ).

Inzwischen fahre ich die Räder meist auf einem Uebler i21 spazieren. Sollte einmal eine Heirat zwischen Mann und Fahrradträger erlaubt sein, würde der wohl mein Ja-Wort erhalten. Da passt sogar die 29er Sennes in L locker drauf, obwohl der Träger als solches sehr kompakt ist. Und die Räder lassen sich quasi wackelfrei transportieren, selbst falls die angegebene zulässige Höchstgeschwindigkeit für den Träger einmal unterhalb des angezeigten Tachowertes liegen sollte...🙄 (Natürlich rein hypothetisch 🙄)


----------



## mnassrnstein (20. Juni 2022)

AlutechCycles schrieb:


> Bei meinem Eufab Jake musste ich seinerzeit tatsächlich die Radaufnahmen an den Schienen etwas umbauen, damit die Bikes da noch draufpassen und die Spannbänder ausreichend lang sind. Das Drama ging aber auch mit der Fanes schon los (also im Prinzip beim Großteil der Bikes aus diesem Jahrtausend ein Thema  😃 ).
> 
> Inzwischen fahre ich die Räder meist auf einem Uebler i21 spazieren. Sollte einmal eine Heirat zwischen Mann und Fahrradträger erlaubt sein, würde der wohl mein Ja-Wort erhalten. Da passt sogar die 29er Sennes in L locker drauf, obwohl der Träger als solches sehr kompakt ist. Und die Räder lassen sich quasi wackelfrei transportieren, selbst falls die angegebene zulässige Höchstgeschwindigkeit für den Träger einmal unterhalb des angezeigten Tachowertes liegen sollte...🙄 (Natürlich rein hypothetisch 🙄)


Dann kommt der auch mal mit in den Lostopf, vielen Dank!!!
Hatte schon über einen Anhänger nachgedacht, aber da nervt dann das Problem mit dem Abstellen wenn er mal nicht gebraucht wird.


----------



## ollo (20. Juni 2022)

heute erst in einer Bike (04,2021) gelesen, Buzz Rack E-scorpion 2 (Preis Tipp) , Yakima Just Click 2, Eufab Premium TG und der Uebler i21


----------

